# Steel pipe threading and cutting



## Flamehead (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,
I just purchased a Rems amigo 2 compact with 1/2 to 2 inches dies and I don't really like it as it is slow and weak. I checked the Rothenbergers portable threaders and it says that there is a 60 RPM reverse speed and 30 RPM cutting. Anyone have use this brand before? Are the ridgids equipped with that function as well. I was also wondering how to quickly cut steel pipes sch 40 or 80 without a threader or grinder? I use to have a Ridgid Compact 300 where I worked before but now only have a portable threader and a 460-12 tristand with vice. What are the best and fastest methods for cutting; is the Milwaukee pipe clamp attachment on the sawzall or Ridgid 550 any good? I am planning on cutting 1/2 to 2 inches but I have also seen the Rothenberger Pipecut 200 that can do up to 6 inches.; it sure looks expensive though. Thanks a lot!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sawzall, not sure about a pipe attachment, I just use my hand lol.


----------



## Flamehead (Jan 9, 2014)

love2surf927 said:


> Sawzall, not sure about a pipe attachment, I just use my hand lol.


 That is what I do for now but would like to know if a Ridgid 1/8 to 2'' steel pipe cutter would be better a better and faster way to work? Any tricks of the trade to do multiple cuts apart from expensive cold blade pipe saws?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Straighter...yes. Faster...not so much. Better....I think so.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Band saw and a good eye


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flamehead said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased a Rems amigo 2 compact with 1/2 to 2 inches dies and I don't really like it as it is slow and weak. I checked the Rothenbergers portable threaders and it says that there is a 60 RPM reverse speed and 30 RPM cutting. Anyone have use this brand before? Are the ridgids equipped with that function as well. I was also wondering how to quickly cut steel pipes sch 40 or 80 without a threader or grinder? I use to have a Ridgid Compact 300 where I worked before but now only have a portable threader and a 460-12 tristand with vice. What are the best and fastest methods for cutting; is the Milwaukee pipe clamp attachment on the sawzall or Ridgid 550 any good? I am planning on cutting 1/2 to 2 inches but I have also seen the Rothenberger Pipecut 200 that can do up to 6 inches.; it sure looks expensive though. Thanks a lot!


The Rems isn't that fast, but it beats the hell out of hand threading. As for cutting, have you looked into cordless band saws?
Are you talking about this Rothenberger?

Rothenberger.JPG


----------



## Flamehead (Jan 9, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> The Rems isn't that fast, but it beats the hell out of hand threading. As for cutting, have you looked into cordless band saws?
> Are you talking about this Rothenberger?
> 
> Rothenberger.JPG









This is the machine; i though i could cut all pipes without having to do a lot of deburring. It sure looks expensive though. Anyone tried it or have something similar like cols cut saws. I am starting to think about a milwaukee battery powered band saw as well. If you could have only one cutting tool for pipes; what would it be?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You mentioned Rothenberger portable threaders earlier in your opening remarks. That's what I was referring to. Will the cutter cut CI?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flamehead said:


> Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EP-MNJds32Q This is the machine; i though i could cut all pipes without having to do a lot of deburring. It sure looks expensive though. Anyone tried it or have something similar like cols cut saws. I am starting to think about a milwaukee battery powered band saw as well. If you could have only one cutting tool for pipes; what would it be?


cordless Milwaukee is nice but if it is like the powered version it has a tendency to bounce. If you keep that in mind you will keep your fingers.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I reading some of these posts correctly when guys are saying they cut steel pipe, for threading, with a sawzall or band saw?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Caduceus said:


> Am I reading some of these posts correctly when guys are saying they cut steel pipe, for threading, with a sawzall or band saw?


i have done it, not a problem IMO


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Flamehead said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased a Rems amigo 2 compact with 1/2 to 2 inches dies and I don't really like it as it is slow and weak. I checked the Rothenbergers portable threaders and it says that there is a 60 RPM reverse speed and 30 RPM cutting. Anyone have use this brand before? Are the ridgids equipped with that function as well. I was also wondering how to quickly cut steel pipes sch 40 or 80 without a threader or grinder? I use to have a Ridgid Compact 300 where I worked before but now only have a portable threader and a 460-12 tristand with vice. What are the best and fastest methods for cutting; is the Milwaukee pipe clamp attachment on the sawzall or Ridgid 550 any good? I am planning on cutting 1/2 to 2 inches but I have also seen the Rothenberger Pipecut 200 that can do up to 6 inches.; it sure looks expensive though. Thanks a lot!


Are you in the States ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flamehead said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased a Rems amigo 2 compact with 1/2 to 2 inches dies and I don't really like it as it is slow and weak. I checked the Rothenbergers portable threaders and it says that there is a 60 RPM reverse speed and 30 RPM cutting. Anyone have use this brand before? Are the ridgids equipped with that function as well. I was also wondering how to quickly cut steel pipes sch 40 or 80 without a threader or grinder? I use to have a Ridgid Compact 300 where I worked before but now only have a portable threader and a 460-12 tristand with vice. What are the best and fastest methods for cutting; is the Milwaukee pipe clamp attachment on the sawzall or Ridgid 550 any good? I am planning on cutting 1/2 to 2 inches but I have also seen the Rothenberger Pipecut 200 that can do up to 6 inches.; it sure looks expensive though. Thanks a lot!


band saw with wrap around,wrap around is must for a square end if you are welding it and threading it as well,you can use a piece of sandpaper for wrap around as well if needed


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flamehead said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EP-MNJds32Q
> 
> 
> This is the machine; i though i could cut all pipes without having to do a lot of deburring. It sure looks expensive though. Anyone tried it or have something similar like cols cut saws. I am starting to think about a milwaukee battery powered band saw as well. If you could have only one cutting tool for pipes; what would it be?


cant go wrong with the tried and true bandsaw,worked for yrs still be working when we are dead and gone.i have done a lot of pipe fitting thru the yrs and band saw is what all companies use to cut steel pipe:thumbup:


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Caduceus said:


> Am I reading some of these posts correctly when guys are saying they cut steel pipe, for threading, with a sawzall or band saw?


Yeah you can get a great cut if you score your cut line first. You may or may not need a wrap around depending on pipe size.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

A 300 rigid has the cutter on the carriage of the machine why would you use anything else. Scoring the cut first with what you might as well cut the dam thing with a cutter.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> A 300 rigid has the cutter on the carriage of the machine why would you use anything else. Scoring the cut first with what you might as well cut the dam thing with a cutter.


You should check what op asked before you post a reply. I was talking about using a portaband.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

themavinator said:


> You should check what op asked before you post a reply. I was talking about using a portaband.


 if you have read this tread you would see I have replayed several times. Pipe less than 2 in is easily cut with the cutter on the machine. A bandsaw is ok but it takes to much time. Sawzall is not any faster and is cumbersome.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> if you have read this tread you would see I have replayed several times. Pipe less than 2 in is easily cut with the cutter on the machine. A bandsaw is ok but it takes to much time. Sawzall is not any faster and is cumbersome.


He has a threader. He asked good ways to cut WITHOUT one. Hence, i was just answering his question.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A wrap around and a band saw works fine. Any plumber that cares will see whether the cut is progressing correctly. Add a thread or 2 to the joint and bury the less than absolutely perfectly square cut.

David


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Any pipe 2.5 " or more we always use a chop saw. Always a good square cut as long as you hold the pipe straight.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ridgid 300 with 2 die carriages for easy die changes. A set of wheels for transport is nice too. I've had one for years. Never let me down. It can be used for grooving pipe too.


----------



## rockstar (Jul 24, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> The Rems isn't that fast, but it beats the hell out of hand threading. As for cutting, have you looked into cordless band saws?
> Are you talking about this Rothenberger?
> 
> Rothenberger.JPG


love this rothenberger! works like a champ :thumbup:


----------

